# Make-n-Take Volunteer Instructors and ideas for HaUNTcon Apr 25-28 in Irving, TX



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

We looking for people who are planning to attend Hauntcon and who want to lead a make-n-take session and have unique ideas that they think people will sign up for. The sessions are priced to cover the materials and usually limited to a set number of people. Please contact Jeff or Chris Davis if you are interested.

[email protected]


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Being a newbie to the haunt con event I would like to know what has been taught in the past.


----------

